# Can under 18s be blocked from the OT and ET forums?



## sunshinelady (Sep 1, 2008)

I know we can do it because they do it over at BHM.


----------



## FlowerHair (Sep 1, 2008)

Why would you want to block them? We will never have an "adult" forum anyway...


----------



## beverly (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi

To answer your question, yes its possible,  but I really dont have a desire to block them from that particular forum  that is why the site is under 18 friendly


----------

